# Who chooses the photos for the graphics contests?



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Just wondering...thought I might like to see some of my own babies' photos turned into works of art!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Whoever wins the competition gets to choose the photo / theme etc for the next competition.

If you want a cute graphic you can always put your phots in the graphic practise thread: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=20235 if you want to see a few graphics, not as many take part as in the competitions - but the graphics are still good.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks icklemiss -- I'll check out the practice thread.


----------

